
California decided it was tired of women bleeding to death in childbirth - MaysonL
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2017/6/29/15830970/women-health-care-maternal-mortality-rate
======
IronWolve
Hard to take articles from vox seriously when they put this in bold print.

>Mothers die too often because women’s health isn’t valued in the US

~~~
smt88
Some support for their assertion:

\- Maternal death rate is worse in the US than any other developed country,
and it's _rising_ (even though health overall is getting better)

\- Until the ACA passed, insurance covered very limited birth-control options
for women, but it did cover Viagra[2][3]

\- Women earn less money, which means they have more difficulty getting
appropriate care in the US, where money buys access to better care[4]

\- The US is still run by old men, many of whom believe that birth control has
no medical purpose and is instead a "lifestyle" drug

1\. [https://www.propublica.org/article/die-in-childbirth-
materna...](https://www.propublica.org/article/die-in-childbirth-maternal-
death-rate-health-care-system)

2\.
[http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=91538](http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=91538)

3\. [https://daily.jstor.org/cover-viagra-but-not-birth-
control/](https://daily.jstor.org/cover-viagra-but-not-birth-control/)

4\. [https://www.kff.org/womens-health-policy/fact-
sheet/gender-d...](https://www.kff.org/womens-health-policy/fact-sheet/gender-
differences-in-health-care-status-and-use-spotlight-on-mens-health/)

------
MaysonL
And California's maternal death rate was cut more than in half in 5 years, and
is now one-third the rate of the US as a whole. Data analysis, and developing
tools and algorithms.

